# Alternatives to the Instincts



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Entropic said:


> I don't think your sx 6 is accurate. It honestly sounds more like sx 8.


OP already responded to this, but I agree it sounds a lot like Sx 8 (especially Sx 8w7). it could also apply Sp/Sx 7w8, Sx 1, Sx 2 or Sx 6 though


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Inure Penumbra
I'm not sure "alternative" is the best word. in fact, this is a completely different system from anything Enneagram related altogether, but it's an interesting concept. :happy:

anyway, I'll correlate them with subtypes just for fun =P
*Type A:* 3, 8, Social 2
*Type B:* 4, Sx 5, 9
*Type C:* 4, 5, 7
*Type D:* 5, 6, 7, 9
*Type E:* 1, Social 7
*Type F:* Sx 1, Sx 2, Sx 6, 7w8 Sp/Sx, Sx 8, a few 3s and non-Sx 8s


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Inure Penumbra said:


> *Type B. Relational*: Spends a lot of their time forming deep connections with people through lengthy emotional conversations and hanging out routinely to make memories. Motivated by those closest to them. Non-confrontational.


I rather dislike the non-confrontational part of this. I have a thing for emotional conversations, and I feel as though further understanding and closeness to people can be achieved through non-abusive confrontations.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

@Inure Penumbra

I don't really identify with any of these roles very strongly, but maybe that's because I'm a bit dysfunctional, stuck too much in a "preparing for my life and the awesome that I want to do" phase and not actively achieving anything very measurable.

A. I don't have high goals that I pursue aggressively, except maybe in an abstract sense. I'm not a careerist or an overachiever. I can start on one goal (like getting all High Distinction grades in my degree) and then six months later decide that putting all my energy and resources into that goal is not worth it, and that that goal is not a viable measure of my self-worth. I can't think of any physical achievements that line up with my personal ideals, so I don't identify strongly with goal-setting.

B. I want to forge intimate connections with others, but only with very selective individuals. Most people I think aren't worth my time, honestly. I have high empathy, but I refuse to act on it a lot because I'm very critical of irrational compassion. I'm not non-confrontational and I can be quite heartless; I can entirely stop caring about someone I used to be extremely close with. I don't have a compulsion to care about people and I often think I could happily live physically isolated from everybody.

C. I want to create, but I'm not driven enough with a complete vision to actually output very much at all, or even get far in development. I'm too self-critical to let myself complete projects that I don't think meet a very high standard. So even though one of my ideas for the future is to be a published writer, I don't see myself as the archetypal artist/designer who just can't _not_ create. I'm doubtful about the possibility that I ever will write seriously.

D. I have some hobbies (said most humans), but I'm a serial hobbyist, kind of obsessing about one thing and moving on to something else. I don't feel defined by any of my interests, and I'm not a hyperfan or anything. I've never even put up a poster of something I liked. I can entirely forget about something I rather enjoyed, and come back to it years later.

E. I used to be a devoted Christian, but gave it up when I realised there was no intellectual depth/rigour to my own belief system. I was also a radical leftist involved in a political group, but then realised that they weren't intellectually deep/rigorous either, and were also intellectually dishonest. Now I feel that the world is way too complex to justify aggressively taking up any particular cause, at least until I somehow develop a much, much deeper understanding.

F. I'm not a thrillseeker or risk-taker. I value stability and long-term contingency planning. "All-or-nothing" is about the opposite of my worldview; the world is full of often indistinguishable shades of grey, and I feel ambivalent about more or less everything that really matters.

So maybe in your system, I'm just the kind of borderline case that emerges when someone is in an awkward place in their life. Maybe I'm balanced, in either a good way or a bad way. Or maybe there's a fundamental orientation that you haven't accounted for. I'm curious what you'd make of my case. Maybe I'm misinterpreting your roles and there's an obvious answer.

I think my most defining habits reflect a general restless intellectual pursuit. I want to be sure that I've got the right philosophy, and examine and modify my rational process all the time. I want to analyse and understanding everything I can. I value honesty, integrity and depth of insight above just about anything else.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't really relate to any, except the artisty one (and even then, not so much because I relate but because the fact it listed happens to be true in my case). But I'd never be called an artist, either in tendency or in work.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Type B and Type F seem to be Sx based, or...?


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Superfluous said:


> Type B and Type F seem to be Sx based, or...?


Yep.

I found that a lot of people disagreed on what it meant to be SX. Half emphasized the desire to lose themselves in another person. The other half thought it was the need to push boundaries and follow impulses.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, I'm definitely a creative but I'm not sure what Sx I am. I embody both. So I'll just say I'm a creative Sx lol.

Great idea, yknow!


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

For me, it'd be C-D (Creator/Hobbyist) or perhaps D-C.


----------

